# Various mantid pics



## Morgan (Jan 13, 2007)

A few of my mantids.

_Deroplatys dessicata_







_Hierodula membranacea_ sub adult with an adult locust!






_Idolomantis Diabolica_


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice pictures you got some nice mantids.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 13, 2007)

As always, great pics. Good to see you appearing in other places.

Rob.


----------



## timp (Jan 13, 2007)

Cool, I really like the second one of the mantis tucking into that locust


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice pictures! Nice camera and lens! And most of all, nice mantids!


----------

